# Credential Evaluation



## rose4rose (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Friends

Me and wife are planning to apply for PR when the occupation list is publsihed in May. She is a dentist and Im a software engineer.

Any idea who will do the credential evaluation for migration?

Or is it something we come to know only in May?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It will be the dental governing body of the Province in which you intend to settle. AFAIK, there are no bodies to assess IT employees.


----------



## rose4rose (Feb 27, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> It will be the dental governing body of the Province in which you intend to settle. AFAIK, there are no bodies to assess IT employees.


Hi Auld

The consultant I'm in touch with told me that this time the body will be WES

World Education Services - International Education Intelligence

But I cant trust them completely as they are business oriented.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rose4rose said:


> Hi Auld
> 
> The consultant I'm in touch with told me that this time the body will be WES
> 
> ...


Which Province are you looking at?


----------



## rose4rose (Feb 27, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Which Province are you looking at?


Honestly speaking I don't know. I am looking to apply for General skilled migration as Federal Skilled Worker Program (FSWP) when the govt start accepting applications again when the revised FSWP selection criteria take effect in May.

I am not aware of the procedure to apply.

I got in touch with a migration agent in India. They told me that we (me and my wife) should be ready with credential evaluation so that we can straight away proceed with the application in May.


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, i will tell you this... There is not list of Credentials evaluators. 

Most of the people think that WES will be one of them (i hope so, cuz i've already paid for the service)

But if you do it with WES, will be under your responsability, because there ISNT a list of evaluators yet.


----------

